# Tecumseh lev 120 won't stay running



## vinny (May 18, 2005)

Hello,
I hope someone out there can help me. My lawnmower will start but won't keep running. I prime the carb and it will start and run just for a couple of seconds. Seems like the only fuel it's getting is what I prime. I took the fuel tank off and checked the filter. Seems fine. Of coarse I put fresh gas in the fuel tank. I prime it about 5 times and set the throttle half way and it starts on the first pull but only runs a few seconds. I think I may need a carb kit and a manuel. Hate to spend another $400 for a new mower. This one is only 2 years old.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

did you happen to use fuel stabilizer?? if you didn't it is most likely stopped up.


----------



## vinny (May 18, 2005)

I don't think I did use a stabilizer. I did put new gas in the tank before trying to start it. Fuel flows good through the fuel line when I disconnected it. If it's cummed up what can I do to fix it. I don't have a repair manuel.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well they use walbro carbs, and they are a good carb, and pretty cheap to have rebuilt and or rebuild yourself. you may get by with just blowing all the holes out with a good shot with cleaner, then try it since its not that old.


----------



## vinny (May 18, 2005)

I'll try that. Should I blow it out through the fuel line? Or do I need to take the carb apart. I did take the bowl off and checked the float. Could it be the fuel pump? For some reason fuel isn't getting to the chamber. Only the fuel I prime in. Thanks for the help.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well i don't know model numbers for a tecumseh, what HP. if its a pusher, well it wouldn't have a pump. could be a possible clog right before it gets to the bowl. only letting some fuel in. try to blow all those holes out with some cleaner, then try


----------



## vinny (May 18, 2005)

Thanks. Did that and now it's running. The only problem now is the governor linkage. I know I don't have it on right and I can't find a good image of how it's suppose to be. At least I got the grass cut.  
Oh yeah, I found a link for the repair manuel. No detail in it for the linkage either.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

if its reving too high, try going slightly down on it, if its reving too low, just go up a little on it.


----------



## vinny (May 18, 2005)

The linkage is too tight for the governor to work. I just set it about 3/4 throttle and slow down where the grass is thicker. I looked at a new lawnmower with the same engine today to see how the linkage was connected. I called a repair shop and they wanted $129 to rebuild the carb and tune up the engine. I can buy a new mower with a 5.5 H.P. Honda engine for $218. The mower it self is identical to the one I have now. I think the Honda is a better engine than the Tecumseh. If I don't get my mower running right I'll just buy a new one.
Thanks for your help


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well, tecumseh is on the low end. not many makers use em anymore for most of their products. don't forget briggs also when searching if you do buy a new one. and they last a long time. but $129 is way to much for a simple tune up/carb rebuild. well if you stick with the one you have, don't let it rev high in tall grass, the connecting rods are full of imperfections.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

hehe i still cant get over "cummed"  
lol i wouldnt get the honda unless it is a GXV160
GCV160 isnt all that great, mine is dead and gone after 3 years, i have a 4hp briggs from 1989 and it runs better than the honda ever did :dude:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

same here, 1980 something 4hp briggs still going strong.


----------



## asidpara (May 20, 2005)

Vinny,
I had exactly same problem. In my case, what I found was that the small hole on the drain nut at the bottom of the bowl was plugged. When you prime, some fuel will be forced in but you won't have continuous fuel supply. You can blow the hole with compressed air or clean it with sawing needle.

A.Sidpara


----------



## Barry (Jun 25, 2005)

You can buy a brand new lev120 for $91 and put it on the mower. www.smallenginesuppliers.com


----------

